# Completed 4th - 32nd



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 21, 2016)

I received my 32° degree today. I am excited, but over loaded with knowledge lol. Glad I made the decision to advance from the blue Lodge to the AASR SJ. 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SimonM (Aug 22, 2016)

How long does it usually take from you get the 4th untill the 32nd degree? What degrees are done in full?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I received my 32° degree today. I am excited, but over loaded with knowledge lol. Glad I made the decision to advance from the blue Lodge to the AASR SJ.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Congrats!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 22, 2016)

SimonM said:


> How long does it usually take from you get the 4th untill the 32nd degree? What degrees are done in full?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


It depends on the valley.  In both of.mine which are part of the AASR-SJ of the USA we do reunions.  We get all 29 in 3 days.  In my valley in OR we only didnthe obligatory degrees.  Here in NM about 16 degrees are done in full

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

SimonM said:


> How long does it usually take from you get the 4th untill the 32nd degree? What degrees are done in full?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Our valley meets the 3rd Sunday of every month as of right now. It usually takes 3 to 4 months to finish. I was able to do mine in two months since I have military drill on most meeting dates.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 22, 2016)

Congratulations Brother Traveling Man91. I'm sure that you will enjoy the AASR. I certainly do!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 22, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother Traveling Man91. I'm sure that you will enjoy the AASR. I certainly do!


Thank you brother


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 22, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I received my 32° degree today. I am excited, but over loaded with knowledge lol. Glad I made the decision to advance from the blue Lodge to the AASR SJ.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Congratulations SP!!!


----------



## MarkR (Aug 23, 2016)

My valley spreads the degrees out over ten months.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations SP!!!


Thank you brother


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

MarkR said:


> My valley spreads the degrees out over ten months.


Interesting. It would be hard to do that within our valley due to the Shrine, York Rite, Scottish Rite and Knights Templar meeting in the same building. It's a major time crunch for all organizations to meet.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

MarkR said:


> My valley spreads the degrees out over ten months.



Ours was spread out over about 6 months my line met about once a week for study


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a question in regards to PHA SR

In NC a lot of the members I know in the MWPHGLNC are members of the new supreme council in Washington DC... that was started by Ralph Slaughter .. I also know there is a united supreme council of SR that in NC is called the NC deliberation council ( I think ?) 

Anyways I've considered doing PH Scottish rite ( and even York Rite ) even though I'm AF&AM and I'm wondering which body is regular ?

I'd appreciate some thoughts from any Prince Hall Brothers on here

Feel free to private message me 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

I would stay away from PHA AASR right now.  Its a mess.  As u stated theres the "new" sc but the old one is under investigation from the feds for embezzlement

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

The new Supreme Council is not recognized and is therefore not regular. The old one is recognized and regular however as I said they're on under some type of investigation 4 their handling of money and other things

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

It puzzles me how you can be a member of a regular blue lodge but a clandestine/ irregular Scottish Rite body 






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

Prince Hall York Rite is recognized by mainstream right ? 


If there are any NC Prince hall Mason's who know anything about PHA YR in this state if you could please message me that would be great 

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Prince Hall York Rite is recognized by mainstream right ?
> 
> 
> If there are any NC Prince hall Mason's who know anything about PHA YR in this state if you could please message me that would be great
> ...


does your state recognize its PHA counterpart?  If not then you as a GLofNC mason you cannot join ANY PHA bodies.  Im not sure if PHA will allow you to join their appendant bodies even if mutual recognition exists as most PHA jurisdictions don't allow dual/plural membership


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> I have a question in regards to PHA SR
> 
> In NC a lot of the members I know in the MWPHGLNC are members of the new supreme council in Washington DC... that was started by Ralph Slaughter .. I also know there is a united supreme council of SR that in NC is called the NC deliberation council ( I think ?)
> 
> ...


What GL do you hail from ? 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

Grand Lodge of AF&AM of NC

We have had on the mainstream YR  and SR side PH blue lodge brothers join their ranks

I'd assume I could do the same for PHA  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

And yes

We've had  recognition  of NC PH since 2008ish and all PH grand lodges in amity with their mainstream counterpart since 2015 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

http://freemasoninformation.com/201...izes-prince-hall-scottish-rite-in-all-states/ 
If Mainstream and PHA Scottish Rite recognize each other then doesnt that mean bothers can visit each others valley regardless if the GLs are not in Amity with each other ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes ( in theory) 

That would probably explain why Prince hall brothers have joined mainstream Scottish rite 

I personally am thinking of joining PH Scottish rite for two reasons 

1: it's less expensive 
2: the degrees are spread out instead of drinking out of a firehose lol 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

ok so heres what I would do Brother.  Go through the degrees for the SR and YR on the "mainstream" side then you can visit and participate with the PHA side all you want and not have to worry about regularity of your degrees.  that's just what I would do and here's why, both of my GLs have a "when in Rome" unofficial stance on visitation.  they both recognize their PH counterparts, which means that I can go to PHA meetings in NM, OR, Idaho and Montana no questions asked as well as all PHA GLs that are in amenity with their State counterpart. Now since all PHA GLs recognize each other if I am sitting in a PHA lodge there may be a FL or GA PHA mason there and even though those states GLs don't recognize those PHA GLs its all good cause "when in rome" and if I stood up and excused myself from the meeting would disrupt the peace and harmony there of.  Also I could get a PHA passport from the local PHAGL here that would theoretically allow me in to every PHA GL.  Basically by 12 degrees of separation if your GL recognizes its PHA GL then they recognizes all PHA GLs even if not officially.

I have sat in lodge with a brother from your southern counterpart and there PHA brothers in attendance, again "when in Rome."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> http://freemasoninformation.com/201...izes-prince-hall-scottish-rite-in-all-states/
> If Mainstream and PHA Scottish Rite recognize each other then doesnt that mean bothers can visit each others valley regardless if the GLs are not in Amity with each other ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I visited the AASR temple in El Paso and was speaking with one of the Brothers there and he told me that until Tx and PHATx had visitiation they weren't allowed to accept petitions from PHA brothers, apparently there wasn't a PHA AASR in El Paso they would send them up to Las Cruces NM as they had full recognition and visitiation to get their degrees then the PHA brother could come to all the Tx AASR events he wanted.  Even though the SC AASR-SJ recognizes its PHA counterparts the orients still have to follow the rules and regs of the GL they fall under


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> I have a question in regards to PHA SR
> 
> In NC a lot of the members I know in the MWPHGLNC are members of the new supreme council in Washington DC... that was started by Ralph Slaughter .. I also know there is a united supreme council of SR that in NC is called the NC deliberation council ( I think ?)
> 
> ...



If you are in NC your going to want to join The United Supreme Council AASR Southern Jurisdiction PHA that's the recognized body 

http://freemasoninformation.com/201...izes-prince-hall-scottish-rite-in-all-states/


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> http://freemasoninformation.com/201...izes-prince-hall-scottish-rite-in-all-states/
> If Mainstream and PHA Scottish Rite recognize each other then doesnt that mean bothers can visit each others valley regardless if the GLs are not in Amity with each other ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



From my understanding the GL has no authority over the AASR although you must stay on square at the ground floor


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> If Mainstream and PHA Scottish Rite recognize each other then doesnt that mean bothers can visit each others valley regardless if the GLs are not in Amity with each other ?



SR valleys meet as Masons.  There has to be local recognition.  What the SR level national recognition means is they need no paperwork anywhere local blue lodge level recognition happens.

Petitioning PHA York Rite in a state with local recognition.  Interesting strategy.  I like it.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> If you are in NC your going to want to join The United Supreme Council AASR Southern Jurisdiction PHA that's the recognized body
> 
> http://freemasoninformation.com/201...izes-prince-hall-scottish-rite-in-all-states/




Is this the body that is called the North Carolina Delibration Council ? 

I can't find any contact info for the NC USC so if someone can link me up is appreciate it  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

@mrpierce17


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> SR valleys meet as Masons.  There has to be local recognition.  What the SR level national recognition means is they need no paperwork anywhere local blue lodge level recognition happens.
> 
> Petitioning PHA York Rite in a state with local recognition.  Interesting strategy.  I like it.



Interesting indeed so let's say I visit NC hailing from FL and I go to a SR meeting and there's a brother there from MWGLNC do I leave in order to keep my obligation since FL GLof State and PHA aren't in amity or apply the when in Rome rule ??? what are your thoughts on this


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Is this the body that is called the North Carolina Delibration Council ?
> 
> I can't find any contact info for the NC USC so if someone can link me up is appreciate it
> 
> ...



It would be under The United Supreme Council AASR Southern Jurisdiction look for orient information look for orient of NC


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

http://www.aasrphasj.org


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

it appears that the council of deliberation is the AASR orient of NC, whats strange to me is that it appears that the orient is set up like its own SC.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> it appears that the council of deliberation is the AASR orient of NC, whats strange to me is that it appears that the orient is set up like its own SC.



That would raise a red flag in my book being that the United Supreme Council AASR in witch I am under is set up as a whole with a Northern & Southern Jurisdiction and states represented as Orients


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea

The website says the owe allegiance to the USC so I'd assume they're legit 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Yea
> 
> The website says the owe allegiance to the USC so I'd assume they're legit
> 
> ...



The link would not open for me if its USCAASR PHA they should be listed here 

http://www.aasrphasj.org/


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Illustrious James Upchurch                     Is the Deputy GIG in North Carolina


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

Question : It's a little off topic, but me and another brother our curious. When is the appropriate time to place a SR emblem on your vehicle. A brother told me not to wear anything in case your asked a question that you can't answer. Now earlier in another thread I brought up memorizing all degrees and multiple brothers assured me that it was unlikely for a man to remember all of it. So with that being said, what all should I be studying in case I'm asked a question ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Illustrious James Upchurch                     Is the Deputy GIG in North Carolina


Yup thats whose listed on the Council of deliberation website as well

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : It's a little off topic, but me and another brother our curious. When is the appropriate time to place a SR emblem on your vehicle. A brother told me not to wear anything in case your asked a question that you can't answer. Now earlier in another thread I brought up memorizing all degrees and multiple brothers assured me that it was unlikely for a man to remember all of it. So with that being said, what all should I be studying in case I'm asked a question ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I'm so tired of all these people being told not to wear an emblem that they have earned on the off-chance that they're not able to answer a question that they are ask outside of Lodge. As for the ancient and accepted Scottish Rite the only thing I have ever been asked is when I've knocked on the door and then asked for the password by The Sentinel. Brother if you have been through the degrees of the Scottish Rite and earn the title of sublime Prince of the royal secret slap that double headed eagle on your car all day long. If some jack wagon wants to get crazy and start getting upset with you because you can't answer some of your questions from the 23rd degree third apartment tell him to kick rocks

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

In addition to that I have a DS card from two separate jurisdictions and a DS card from two separate organs of the ancient and accepted Scottish Rite of the Southern jurisdiction. So if someone asked me a question that I don't know I'm just going to straight tell him hey brother I don't remember the answer to that question but here's my dues card if you don't believe that I'm a mason and even if I wasn't a Mason if I'm wearing a ring or not an emblem or something like that on my car there's nothing to stop a non Mason from doing that. I have a thin blue line sticker on my truck but I am not a law enforcement officer same difference

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 23, 2016)

Also not to mention the fact that every jurisdiction is slightly different so if u ask me a question amd i amswer it how my juris does it might be different then urs

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : It's a little off topic, but me and another brother our curious. When is the appropriate time to place a SR emblem on your vehicle. A brother told me not to wear anything in case your asked a question that you can't answer. Now earlier in another thread I brought up memorizing all degrees and multiple brothers assured me that it was unlikely for a man to remember all of it. So with that being said, what all should I be studying in case I'm asked a question ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



If you have been advanced to the degree of 32nd Sublime Prince I agree put I on if you want you could learn the phrase wrote under the eagle and translate it in English and know why the eagle has two heads but in all fairness No one should be trying you outside of lodge in a hostile manner if a brother ask you a question answer it if you feel like it if you don't know the answer then the brother asking should have light to impart on the question asked , if he's just trying to be a jerk just be off and part ways ....YOU EARNED IT WARE IT PROUDLY


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 23, 2016)

I Do


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you brothers for your wise words.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 23, 2016)

Yep

So I'd assume that body is legit 

But the one in DC ... 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I would stay away from PHA AASR right now.  Its a mess.  As u stated theres the "new" sc but the old one is under investigation from the feds for embezzlement
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I'm looking into joining, but I had no idea about what's been going on? What's with the old and new SC if you know enough to explain?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I received my 32° degree today. I am excited, but over loaded with knowledge lol. Glad I made the decision to advance from the blue Lodge to the AASR SJ.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Congrats!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Interesting indeed so let's say I visit NC hailing from FL and I go to a SR meeting and there's a brother there from MWGLNC do I leave in order to keep my obligation since FL GLof State and PHA aren't in amity or apply the when in Rome rule ??? what are your thoughts on this



Since you went to NC and NC has local recognition you are good according to their local rules.  If your jurisdiction has an "act like the locals when visiting" rule you're good.  If your jurisdiction has an "act by our rules no matter where you are" rule you leave.  If you don't know which rule your jurisdiction has ask yourself whether you intend to be cautious or generous.

Going the other direction doesn't work that way.  You're an NC Brother with local recognition so in NC you can visit any time across the two local jurisdictions.  You go to FL where there is no recognition.  On that trip you can't pick either SR jurisdiction to visit as you will be recognized by one, won't be recognized by the other.

I know - Complex, confusing, frustrating.  You can always show up, present your credentials and ask them if you are welcome.  Let your hosts sort it out.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 24, 2016)

Makes sense

What I have heard however, is that with the USC recognizing the Mainstream SR, you COULD go to a Prince Hall Scottish Rite meeting in Georiga, but just not on the Blue Lodge level. 

In NC we do have the when in rome rule. In fact, if it wasn't for the fact that PHA Lodges in general do NOT allow plural membership, it could be a thing we could do in NC, since our GL doesn't have a problem with it ( the PH GL on the other hand obviously does ).


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I'm looking into joining, but I had no idea about what's been going on? What's with the old and new SC if you know enough to explain?


there are others on here that know far more than I however, in a nut shell there is some serious allegations be levied against the leadership of the PHA AASR SC.  Rather then get mixed up in it a very senior brother ( a GM or PGM if im not mistaken) took it upon him self to start a new PHA SC.  This is where is gets murkey- other then the fact that he just started this SC they are regular.  They use the same degree structure as the recognized PHA SC they only accept regular PHA masons ect ect.  he started this SC so that the lower eschelon brethren didn't get wraped up in the allegations, also so that those that were in leadership positions but didn't know what was happing wouldn't get their names brought in to a federal investigation.  That is all I know.  I am not a PHA mason and am going off of 2nd, 3rd and 4th party info.

I was told my venerable master that we received notice from the AASR-SJ to be cautious when accepting visitors till this whole thing gets cleared up.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Makes sense
> 
> What I have heard however, is that with the USC recognizing the Mainstream SR, you COULD go to a Prince Hall Scottish Rite meeting in Georiga, but just not on the Blue Lodge level.
> 
> In NC we do have the when in rome rule. In fact, if it wasn't for the fact that PHA Lodges in general do NOT allow plural membership, it could be a thing we could do in NC, since our GL doesn't have a problem with it ( the PH GL on the other hand obviously does ).


Incorrect. I made a phone call to a "mainstream" valley here in my hometown. He explained to me that a PH mason could not enter their valley due to recognition issues with both GL bodies. Same applies for a "mainstream" mason trying to enter a PH valley. It didn't stop there, I called the Supreme Council located in Washington DC to get clarification. I spoke with Brent Morris (Many of you are familiar with him from the History Channel documentaries). Even though the GL does not govern the Scottish Rite, it was left up on a local level to decide who can and can't enter the valleys. So naturally if my GL doesn't recognize you, my valley won't either. Brother Brent did state that, if a SR PH mason from a state were both GL did not recognize each other, if he came to  DC he could attend their valley, as the local level there have full recognition.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Brother Brent did state that, if a SR PH mason from a state were both GL did not recognize each other, if he came to  DC he could attend their valley, as the local level there have full recognition.



This is strange because GLofDC has what's called "blanket recognition".  If you have recognition in your local state you are covered by the blanket.  If you don't have recognition in your local state you are not covered by the blanket.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> This is strange because GLofDC has what's called "blanket recognition".  If you have recognition in your local state you are covered by the blanket.  If you don't have recognition in your local state you are not covered by the blanket.


Not on the blue Lodge level, I'm speaking on the SR Valley


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

The GLS in said state do bot govern the SR

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> The GLS in said state do bot govern the SR
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


 This is correct however the members of the SR in said state must follow the rules of the GL first amd foremost.  GLs could forbid its members from joining the AASR if they wanted due to the recognition of PHA

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Makes sense
> 
> What I have heard however, is that with the USC recognizing the Mainstream SR, you COULD go to a Prince Hall Scottish Rite meeting in Georiga, but just not on the Blue Lodge level.
> 
> In NC we do have the when in rome rule. In fact, if it wasn't for the fact that PHA Lodges in general do NOT allow plural membership, it could be a thing we could do in NC, since our GL doesn't have a problem with it ( the PH GL on the other hand obviously does ).


In no way am I discouraging you from joining PH SR. I am a member of PH SR. I think both organizations are great. As I have stated before, this shouldn't even be an issue. Looking forward to the day we become one united brotherhood .


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> This is correct however the members of the SR in said state must follow the rules of the GL first amd foremost.  GLs could forbid its members from joining the AASR if they wanted due to the recognition of PHA
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


They very well could, but the chances of that happening are slim. This makes no logical sense to me in all honesty.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 25, 2016)

well look at the shrine in Arkansas.....


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 27, 2016)

True .


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## The Traveling Man (Sep 10, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> That would raise a red flag in my book being that the United Supreme Council AASR in witch I am under is set up as a whole with a Northern & Southern Jurisdiction and states represented as Orients



The AASR NMJ uses Council of Deliberation in the same way that the SJ, as well as USC NJ and SJ, use the term Orient.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Sep 10, 2016)

SimonM said:


> How long does it usually take from you get the 4th untill the 32nd degree? What degrees are done in full?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



In Michigan my Valley does about 10 degrees a year. But between the 5 Michigan Valleys and 2 Reunions each yearly here you can probably see somewhere 15 and 20 degrees in a year. But only 4 degrees are required to obtain the 32nd here so its possible to go from 4th to 32nd in 2 days (1 Reunion) or 6 months (2 Reunions).


----------



## Bryan Longwell (Oct 2, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Congratulations. How long did it take you from entering the SR till you received the 32?

Sent from my SM-G965U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 2, 2018)

Bryan Longwell said:


> Congratulations. How long did it take you from entering the SR till you received the 32?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Me?  About 2 days.  Friday evening to Sunday afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 3, 2018)

Bryan Longwell said:


> Congratulations. How long did it take you from entering the SR till you received the 32?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using My Freemasonry mobile app



As a note, and you may already know this, some states do all 29 degrees over a weekend (Oklahoma) whereas some states do only 4 degrees, one obviously being the 32nd degree/New York and then you get the rest of your degrees as you go.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 3, 2018)

Monday I submitted my application to the SR.  Looking forward to it later this month.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Oct 4, 2018)

Getting ready to submit my app


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Monday I submitted my application to the SR. Looking forward to it later this month.





Bro. Landry said:


> Getting ready to submit my app


Very good!


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 4, 2018)

What is the rush from the 4th to 32nd degree?  Do you actually learn anything? , or is it hey ! I'm a 32°mason now. Just curious to know. There are brothers that became master masons and still have no clue on what is going on, and I myself coming on 5 years is still trying to figure out what is what.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 5, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> What is the rush from the 4th to 32nd degree?  Do you actually learn anything? , or is it hey ! I'm a 32°mason now. Just curious to know. There are brothers that became master masons and still have no clue on what is going on, and I myself coming on 5 years is still trying to figure out what is what.


That's pretty much it. I believe, and I may have heard this incorrectly, but a 32 degree mason is a very big deal in Europe with years of progression. Here it's a dime a dozen. I would venture to guess most AASR members in the U.S. can't remember anything about most of the degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 5, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I would venture to guess most AASR members in the U.S. can't remember anything about most of the degrees.


I have to agree. I have learned much more about the AASR after I achieved the 32nd degree than I did while going through the process.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> What is the rush from the 4th to 32nd degree?  Do you actually learn anything? , or is it hey ! I'm a 32°mason now. Just curious to know. There are brothers that became master masons and still have no clue on what is going on, and I myself coming on 5 years is still trying to figure out what is what.



In the late 1800s in the US the SR decided to be like a pillow or teddy bear - Wrapping first, stuffing later.  So they did a few degrees mandatory as an outline then handed Brothers a passport so they could list all of the other degrees as they filled in their list.

This happened at about the same time as when blue lodges went dry so they stopped having drinks at US lodges and also at the same time the Shrine became popular as the place to gather for a drink.  To get as many as possible into the Shrine they had to abbreviate.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 7, 2018)

That's very interesting, Bro. Doug.


----------



## JohnXRV (Oct 7, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> That's pretty much it. I believe, and I may have heard this incorrectly, but a 32 degree mason is a very big deal in Europe with years of progression. Here it's a dime a dozen. I would venture to guess most AASR members in the U.S. can't remember anything about most of the degrees.



As a newly raised English MM this is something I have found difficult to get my head around. I have to wait at least one month after raising if I want to join Royal Arch but I chose Mark which still required a period of time, petitioning and acceptance and more lodge fees before I did the degree. So that's two years to do #1 through #4



dfreybur said:


> In the late 1800s in the US the SR decided to be like a pillow or teddy bear - Wrapping first, stuffing later.  So they did a few degrees mandatory as an outline then handed Brothers *a passport so they could list all of the other degrees as they filled in their list.*



That's interesting and shocking! Having just done Mark after raising I have no desire to rush through anything else until I have got the 3rd and 4th down to a comfortable level of understanding and practical skills to get through the four ceremonies without reference to my peers or mentor

John


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 8, 2018)

JohnXRV said:


> That's interesting and shocking!



When US Masonry decided to take part in the temperance movement that eventually led to Prohibition, that triggered an interesting sequence of events.

Even though Prohibition failed in mundane society we still have dry jurisdictions here.  Yet because we have the Shrine there's almost no pressure to go back to having a drink at lodge.


----------



## MasonicAdept (Oct 11, 2018)

In the Orient of Washinton, which is SJ, we are required to put on the 5 terminal degrees:

4th, 14th, 18th, 30th, and 32nd.

This will spread over 4 months, because usually the 4th and 14th are given on the same day.


As far as the PHA SR, there is only mutual recognition and intervisitation. They do not have dual membership, so I can't see how someone from Mainstream AASR could join a valley over on the PHA side. As far as I know right now, even PHA members cannot be members of more than one Valley or Lodge in their respective jurisdictions.

Thge so-called "Slaughter SC" is in fact recognized. They are recognized by DC, NC, Hawaii, Virgin Islands., and there is one more State I cannot recall at the moment. In NC and DC, the jurisdction is split between the two. You can be a member in either and still be recognized as a Mason.

The court case is over and the verdict gave Slaughter's group the right to exist (did not determine regularity).

The Imperial Shrine for PHA also recognizes the Slaughter group and did so, by official pronouncement.

I do have some documentation from the whole issue as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2018)

MasonicAdept said:


> In the Orient of Washinton, which is SJ, we are required to put on the 5 terminal degrees:
> 
> 4th, 14th, 18th, 30th, and 32nd.


Same here.


MasonicAdept said:


> This will spread over 4 months, because usually the 4th and 14th are given on the same day.


We do them in two day reunions.


----------

